# CORION - Dr. Kaushal Kadam - Our journey...



## maggie23 (Jul 28, 2011)

In July we obtained the second negative on surrogacy with Dr. Mrs Kadam at Corion Fertility Clinic in Mumbai.
We don't have answers! We don't have more embryos ... the money was spent and time escapes us ...
We are very disappointed and we don't know if our journey continues...

We have nothing to point to the clinic facilities, the friendliness of staff and the medical efficiency the problem may be the surrogates or just plain bad luck...
We hope for better days to come!

Nevertheless, Dr. Mrs Kaushal Kadam was so sad about the negative as we were and she surprised us by offering us special terms of payment and discounts in future attempts (I hope she does not mind we put her exact words here):

_"Please note that it is very unfortunate indeed that we had both the tests negative. I do understand that you have now undergone a number of trials and attempts and spent quite a lot. (...) As far as the clinic is concerned, please note that it is willing to support you in every means and can help you by offering you a good discount at your subsequent attempt. Thus, if you plan to undergo another cycle we will offer you a 10 % concession of your entire fees to help you. (...) Please let us know how you would like us to help you further so that we can guide you accordingly.."_ (22/July/11)

This is proof that she really cares about their patients, their stories, their needs and their suffering. She is a very sweet person and she is a doctor really concerned about the wellbeing of her patients, even for patients coming from countries were surrogacy is not an option!


----------



## yorkshirebunny (May 10, 2010)

Hi Maggie
I am so sorry to hear of your news   . Its truly heartbreaking. We returned from Corion in July, to a positive result for our first attempt which within 3 days failed and within a week of the positive news, it had all gone wrong. It is beyond disappointing as we believed the problem was with my uterus and not the embryos, but it looks like everything might be a problem! Its so hard to pick up and carry on but we are having another go, using our remaining frozen embryos. Sometimes I just wish I could just stop this pain with all the knock backs that we have had, but I know that would mean giving up. However we were also very impressed with Dr Kadam and her friendly staff but mainly by her caring attitude and professionalism. I really hope you have success in the future with whichever path you choose to take. xx


----------



## maggie23 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello yorkshirebunny!
I'm very sorry to hear about your bad result. But you're doing surrogacy or IVF in your own uterus with egg donation?
Dr. Mrs. Kaushal Kadam is a very good professional and that is reassuring, when we are in a foreign country submitting our body to these risky procedures, it's good to know that we are in good, safe and ethical hands!
I wish you all the best for your next step! 



yorkshirebunny said:


> Hi Maggie
> I am so sorry to hear of your news  . Its truly heartbreaking. We returned from Corion in July, to a positive result for our first attempt which within 3 days failed and within a week of the positive news, it had all gone wrong. It is beyond disappointing as we believed the problem was with my uterus and not the embryos, but it looks like everything might be a problem! (..) However we were also very impressed with Dr Kadam and her friendly staff but mainly by her caring attitude and professionalism. I really hope you have success in the future with whichever path you choose to take. xx


----------



## maggie23 (Jul 28, 2011)

rosierose said:


> Hi Maggie and Yorshirebunny as another lady who is also using another great clinic where the docs and staff are excellent and compassionate I just want to send you positive vibes and hope that very soon we will all have our babies in our arms x


Thank you! Let's hope that your words become real, and that pretty soon we'll be all with our babies.


----------



## yorkshirebunny (May 10, 2010)

Hi Maggie
Sorry wasnt clear, i had ivf with immune treatment here with no success so went to see Dr Kadam for surrogacy using our own embryos.
Waiting to do the frozen embryo transfer but it seems like time money and sanity running out xxx


----------



## maggie23 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello yorkshirebunny!
O.K. I did the same procedure! All the bet for you! 
Kisses xxx



yorkshirebunny said:


> Hi Maggie
> Sorry wasnt clear, i had ivf with immune treatment here with no success so went to see Dr Kadam for surrogacy using our own embryos.
> Waiting to do the frozen embryo transfer but it seems like time money and sanity running out xxx


----------



## maggie23 (Jul 28, 2011)

Surrogacy is the process of humble beginnings towards grand challenges. Whatever happens it's in God's hands!
*Here we go again! - ICSI*

16th of August *#* Consultation: ultrasound and medication prescription

*****

4th of September # 1th day of the cycle
5th of September # Starting hormonal stimulation - 300 Gonal, 150 Menopur, Saizen (2)
6th of September # 300 Gonal, 150 Menopur, Saizen (2), Femara (1+1)
7th of September # 300 Gonal, 150 Menopur, Saizen (2), Femara (1+1)
8th of September # 300 Gonal, 150 Menopur, Saizen (2), Femara (1+1)
9th of September # Consultation: ultrasound (Right Ovary: 10 mm; Left Ovary: 6,5mm ) - TWO CHAMPIONS!
10th of September # 300 Gonal, 150 Menopur, Saizen (2), Femara (1+1)
11th of September # 300 Gonal, 150 Menopur, Saizen (2), Femara (1+1), Cetrotide
12th of September # Consultation: ultrasound (RO:13mm LO: 10,5mm; 0,5mm) 300 Gonal, 75 Menopur, Saizen (2), Femara (1+1), Cetrotide - Sending full payment to the clinic - Bank transfer
13th of September # 300 Gonal, Femara (1+1), Cetrotide - Traveling to Mumbai
14th of September # Consultation with Dr. Mrs Kaushal Kadam - ultrasound (RO: 17,8; 17,5 LO: 13mm; 0,68mm ) - We have to big champions and on small one! - 262,5 Gonal, Cetrotide and Pregnyl

15th of September - Busy, busy, busy... smiley: tongue
Seeing surrogate profiles, choosing surrogate, pathologic tests

16th of September # Egg retrieval
Number of eggs - 4
Number of embryos - 2
- Choosing surrogate, meeting surrogate, signing contract with surrogate mother - We've chosen a very nice woman.

17th of September # Traveling back home
We received an email from Mrs.Sakshi M.Parab,M.Sc. - Laboratory Director saying that that "both of our oocytes have got fertilized today" 

18th of September
We received another email from Mrs.Sakshi M.Parab,M.Sc. - Laboratory Director saying that "both of our oocytes have further cleaved today." And that she "Will mail the embryo pictures & cycle summary tomorrow."

19th of September # embryos transfer to surrogate mother.
We received another e-mail from Mrs.Sakshi M.Parab,M.Sc. - Laboratory Director saying that "We have 2 Grade A embryos of urs with us today.Embryo transfer is today i.e. on 19.09.11."

30th of September # Bhcg test

*Fingers crossed!*


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

maggie wishing you lots of luck on your cycle!


----------



## maggie23 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you  



♥JJ1♥ said:


> maggie wishing you lots of luck on your cycle!


----------



## maggie23 (Jul 28, 2011)

New update!


----------



## kare72 (Feb 26, 2010)

Fingers crossed for you!! Best wishes


----------



## maggie23 (Jul 28, 2011)

kare72 said:


> Fingers crossed for you!! Best wishes


Thank you so much Kare!
It has been a long and difficult journey!
Let us hope for good news this time... 
Kisses xxx


----------



## maggie23 (Jul 28, 2011)

Another negative.


----------

